# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Mijn vriend is depressief

## s935824

Ach, ik wilde gewoon even mijn verhaal kwijt, een reactie is niet noodzakelijk. 
Mijn vriend is depressief, wil het zelf niet onderkennen, maar ik lig regelmatig te huilen in bed en ben voortdurend gespannen. Ik denk er regelmatig over om onze relatie te verbreken, maar aan de andere kant weet ik dat hij heel lief kan zijn en dat een depressie een psychische ziekte is en je gaat een relatie toch niet verbreken omdat iemand ziek is...?
Ik ga regelmatig over mijn eigen grenzen om de lieve vrede maar te bewaren en omdat ik weet dat als die ziekte maar ooit eens over ging, ik een hele lieve vent heb. 
Maar ja, kan een een depressie over gaan als degene die er last van heeft het niet zelf onderkent ...? 
Ach, het is allesbehalve makkelijk.

Misschien zet het andere leden tot discussie aan, succes er dan in elk geval mee.

----------


## otrivinjunk

is je vriend al eens bij de huisarts geweest en gebruikt hij medicijnen hiervoor?

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Hallo! 

Het is heel erg dat je dit mee moet maken. Het lijkt me geen pretje voor je. Maar er is hoop! Er valt iets aan te doen, maar je/hij moet wel stappen ondernemen. Ik ben naar een psychologe gegaan en na een aantal sessie's was ik heel wat wijzer geworden over mezelf en situaties waarin ik terecht was gekomen.

Waar ik je vriend voor wil waarschuwen is dat - als hij hulp zoekt en men medicijnen voor zou schrijven - hij goed moet oppassen wat hij gaat slikken. Zoals je op deze site zult lezen, zijn er hier wat mensen die problemen hebben met die medicijnen. Ze werken - over het algemeen - goed, maar sommige mensen hebben moeite met afkicken... 

Ik heb zelf een discussie hier gehad over medicijngebruik en ik heb uiteindelijk gekozen voor een natuurlijk product, wat in mijn geval wel werkt.

Ik wens je veel sterkte toe!

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=769

----------


## Wendy

Het is inderdaad niet makkelijk. Vooral niet als je vriend denkt zelf niet depressief te zijn. Dan is praten om er iets aan te doen moeilijk. Misschien kun je hem eerst helpen door inzicht te geven hoe anders hij is geworden. Bijvoorbeeld door videomateriaal of foto's en het dan herleiden naar het hier en nu en vragen hoe kan het dat we bijvoorbeeld geen leuke dingen meer samen doen. Misschien moet je foto's van vroeger en van nu naast elkaar zetten en samen vergelijken. Hopelijk krijgt hij dan wel inzicht in zijn situatie. Want gezicht en houding geeft aan hoe iemand zich voelt.

Succes ermee.

----------


## Yv

Hoe is het nu met je vriend? Heeft hij al erkent dat hij depressief is?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey guest, hoe gaat het nu??

Hierbij 'tips' om om te gaan met een depressieve partner;
Omgaan met depressie: adviezen voor familie en betrokken
Het leven met iemand met depressie is zwaar en belastend. De partner kan in een sociaal isolement terechtkomen, de relatie wordt een stuk minder en er kan een gevoel komen dat iemand zijn partner is verloren.
Adviezen voor familie en betrokken zijn:
* Opbeurende woorden en positief bedoelde adviezen helpen meestal niet.
* Ga regelmatig op bezoek of houd contact. Of ga samen iets simpels doen: een wandelingetje of winkelen.
* Ook al is iemand in uw omgeving depressief, dat betekent niet dat u alles hoeft te accepteren. Neem geen taken over van de depressieve persoon. Bespreek met de persoon in kwestie waar uw grenzen liggen.
* Gebruik uw energie om actief aan de slag te gaan en te leren omgaan met de situatie. Bijvoorbeeld door samen met uw familielid een cursus over depressie te volgen.
* Om overbelasting te voorkomen is het belangrijk af en toe afstand te nemen. Doe uw eigen dingen, en doe de dingen die plezier en ontspanning geven.
* Zorg ervoor dat u bij enkele mensen in uw omgeving uw hart kunt luchten. Houd ook contact met mensen buiten het gezin.
* Zoek mensen in vergelijkbare situaties, bijvoorbeeld via stichting Labyrint/In Perspectief.
* Zorg dat u actuele, betrouwbare informatie heeft over depressie en de mogelijke gevolgen.
Behandelaars moeten de partner en naaste familie betrekken bij de behandeling. Direct betrokkenen kunnen immers veel bijdragen aan een succesvolle behandeling, maar daarvoor is uitleg en begeleiding van de behandelaar nodig.
* Vraag de behandelaar hoe u als familie het beste kunt omgaan met de depressie van uw partner of familielid.
* Veel instellingen voor geestelijke gezondheidszorg organiseren voorlichtingsbijeenkomsten of cursussen voor familieleden. Vraag er naar.
Het komt voor dat iemand geen hulp accepteert of bijvoorbeeld weigert medicijnen te gebruiken. Dit leidt voor familieleden tot dilemma's en lastige situaties. Informeer bij stichting Labyrint/In Perspectief welke oplossingen er zijn of hoe u kunt omgaan met de situatie.
Bron http://www.kiesbeter.nl/medischeinfo...instituut/#a89

Er zijn ook cursussen voor partners, familieleden en betrokkenen van depressieve personen.
Wanneer iemand in uw naaste omgeving een depressie heeft, kan dat ook voor u moeilijk zijn. Sommige mensen maken zich zorgen, andere voelen zich vooral boos en machteloos. Het kan ook inhouden dat er een extra beroep op u wordt gedaan, bijvoorbeeld in het huishouden, zorg en opvoeding, financiën.
Dit alles kan zwaar zijn en spanningen met zich meebrengen. U kunt het gevoel krijgen dat de situatie u boven het hoofd groeit.
Uit onderzoek en ervaring weten we dat mensen beter kunnen omgaan met iemand met psychische problemen als ze goede informatie over de stoornis hebben, leren wat wel en niet werkt in de omgang en leren om ook goed voor zichzelf te blijven zorgen door niet aan de eigen behoeften voor bij te gaan.
Aan al die zaken wordt in deze cursus uitgebreid aandacht besteed.
Doel van de cursus is dat deelnemers leren hun depressieve naaste te steunen zonder daar zelf aan onderdoor te gaan. In de cursus staat u centraal, niet de persoon met depressieve klachten.
Cursisten die vorig jaar deze cursus hebben gevolgd zeggen er veel aan gehad te hebben, voelen zich beter in staat met hun depressieve naaste om te gaan, letten beter op zichzelf, en werken als het nodig is nog steeds actief met de handvatten die ze in de cursus aangereikt hebben gekregen.
Praktische informatie:
- 8 à 12 deelnemers
- 10 tweewekelijkse bijeenkomsten van 2 uur op dinsdagavond van 19-21 uur
- start dinsdag 13 oktober
- kosten: 50 euro per persoon
Voor meer informatie, overleg over deelname en aanmelding belt u naar de afdeling Preventie: 024 - 383870 of mailt u naar [email protected]
Bron http://www.ggznijmegen.nl/site/36/264//m4/420

----------

